#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  study about the multiphase pump.pls help

## Chabane

Dear Friends
Im an engineering student and Im doing my Final Graduate Project. My study is about the multiphase pump their utilization, advantage disadvantage
I want to make a comparison between the separation method and the MPP : a   production or flow rate curve as a function of time for a certain well for the two method . 
I used PIPESIM and HYSIS in other comparison like energy consumedBut both programs cant make simulation as a faction of time. I dont know which software I have to choose ? :Confused: 


 Can anybody help me and advise me in this study?
Many thanksSee More: study about the multiphase pump.pls help

----------


## Mohamed

dear , OLGA can help you calculate flow rate curve as a function of time

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Chabane

Thanks Mr Mohamed
i will try to install it

----------

